# Passer à un Mac mini avec deux écrans



## Dor-El (7 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Possesseur un d'iMac 2,66 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo 20 pouces depuis fin 2008, je souhaiterais passer à un Mac mini avec deux écrans (pas des écrans de marque Apple).

- D'abord je souhaiterais savoir si c'est possible ?

Par ailleurs, étant étudiant, je n'ai pas de grosses finances, je m'orienterais plutôt vers le Mac Mini à 599 euros en tarif éducation.

- Pensez-vous que celui là puisse convenir pour mon usage qui est du graphisme (Photoshop, Illustrator), faire tourner des machines virtuelles (deux maximum en même temps) mais pas de jeux vidéos ?

Merci par avance pour vos conseils


----------



## Th__72 (7 Octobre 2012)

Salut !

Pourquoi ne tout simplement pas garder ton iMac actuel qui a une configuration correcte et y adjoindre un second écran ?


Sachant que la configuration du Mac Mini que tu as repéré est très modeste et que pour ton utilisation, tu devras en plus rajouter 4 ou 8 Go de ram


----------



## Dor-El (7 Octobre 2012)

Car il commence à atteindre ses limites je trouve.

Concernant la RAM c'est pas trop un souci, je pourrais en rajouter plus tard si c'est aussi simple que sur les iMac.


----------



## itOtO (8 Octobre 2012)

Vu que tu es étudiant, tu peux bénéficier du programme Apple On Campus qui permet d'avoir 15% sur tous les Mac! Ce qui te met le premier à 500 et des poussières et le deuxième à 700.

Pour brancher tes deux écrans, il faudra en mettre un sur le port HDMI, et le deuxième sur le port thunderbolt donc selon l'écran tu pourras avoir besoin d'un adaptateur.

Sinon pour la RM, tu peux la changer toi même a moindre coût, mais compte ça dans prix parce que tu vas pas rester longtemps sur 2Go tellement c'est juste


----------



## Dor-El (8 Octobre 2012)

Ok merci 

Du coup je pense m'orienter vers le Mac Mini avec le processeur i7 et 4 go de RAM à 893 euros sans la réduction étudiante.

Qu'en pensez vous ?

Et je ne peux pas mettre mes deux écrans sur le port HDMI avec un adaptateur ?

Par ailleurs je compte amortir le coup en vendant mon iMac, savez-vous combien je peux en tirer ?


----------



## Maxoubx (9 Octobre 2012)

attends un peu pour le mac mini ! il date de juillet 2011 donc bientot 1 ans et demi ! 

pour remplacer une machine de fin 2008 si tu attends la fin du mois tu va y gagner  
non il faut hdmi + mini display sur le thunderbolt pour le double écran

pour l'imac 450&#8364; je pense ?


----------



## Dor-El (9 Octobre 2012)

Ok de toute façon je compte faire le changement fin novembre.

Ah ok, je pensais que c'était possible avec un adaptateur deux écrans sur la prise HDMI.


----------



## Nephou (9 Octobre 2012)

Il est tout à faut possible de brancher un écran sur le thunderbolt (ou mini display) en même temps quun autre sur le port hdmi.  Cest ce que mon père faut avec deux écrans 17 Sony assez anciens en utilisant leurs entrées DVI.


----------



## Dor-El (9 Octobre 2012)

Ok, merci. Et quand pensez-vous que seront annoncés les nouveaux Mac mini ?


----------



## itOtO (9 Octobre 2012)

Dor-El a dit:


> Ok, merci. Et quand pensez-vous que seront annoncés les nouveaux Mac mini ?



Ca c'est toujours la grande question dont personne n'a la réponse


----------



## lewax (12 Octobre 2012)

J'ai un Mac mini i7 avec 2 écrans. Un branché sur le port hdmi et l'autre sur un lacie 2 big (chaîne thunderbolt). Je lui ai mis un ssd 128gb Intel 520 pour le systeme et 16 gb de ram. Cette machine est une vraie bombe et elle a remplacé mon vieux Mac Pro de 2007. Si je peux te donner un conseil, prends le i7 car la carte graphique est quand même meilleure bien que pas top top. Et un autre conseil, ne prend pas la ram chez Apple. L'option est trop chère. Le ssd aussi mets le toi même (si tu pense en mettre un... C'est vraiment un gros plus). Ça revient bien moins cher mais il faut être méticuleux pour le démontage. Ifixit fait des supers tutos et en plus tu pourrais leur commander le kit 2 hdd pour récupérer le disque d'origine pour le stockage (je l'ai fait dans le mini d'un pote). Le mini est vraiment une machine super. Mais comme dis plus haut, ça vaut sûrement la peine d'attendre, il risque d'y avoir du renouveau dans les minis.


----------



## Dor-El (21 Octobre 2012)

En gros je peux donc en branché un sur le port HDMI et un sur le port DVI si je suis vos réponses.

Je trouve dommage qu'on ne puisse pas en brancher deux en DVI ou en HDMI (ca permet de prendre les 2 même écrans).


----------



## Nephou (22 Octobre 2012)

Dor-El a dit:


> En gros je peux donc en branché un sur le port HDMI et un sur le port DVI si je suis vos réponses.
> 
> Je trouve dommage qu'on ne puisse pas en brancher deux en DVI ou en HDMI (ca permet de prendre les 2 même écrans).



Ben si , avec un câble mini display port (ou thunderbolt) vers DVI et un cable HDMI vers DVI tu peux brancher deux écrans DVI. Tu peux aussi prendre un câble mini display port vers HDMI et un bête câble HDMI


----------



## Dor-El (23 Octobre 2012)

Ok merci à tous. Plus qu'à attendre les annonces de ce soir


----------



## Dor-El (24 Octobre 2012)

Je suis assez déçu par ces nouveaux Mac :s


----------



## Dor-El (28 Octobre 2012)

Bon alors du coup je pense passer au nouveau Mac Mini avec processeur Intel Core i7 quadricur à2,6 Ghz.

Qu'en pensez-vous par rapport à mon iMac actuel (notamment au niveau de la carte graphique) ?

Merci


----------



## vg93179 (30 Octobre 2012)

Dor-El a dit:


> Bon alors du coup je pense passer au nouveau Mac Mini avec processeur Intel Core i7 quadricur à2,6 Ghz.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous par rapport à mon iMac actuel (notamment au niveau de la carte graphique) ?
> 
> Merci



Tu fais pas de jeux, ce sera très performant sur de la 2D (ton usage sur PS et illustrator). 
Et pour la partie proc, c'est surpuissant pour la plupart des usages. 
Et la connectique assure le futur.


----------



## Dor-El (30 Octobre 2012)

Ok mais mon but est qu'il y ai une réelle différence avec mon matos actuel


----------



## vg93179 (30 Octobre 2012)

Dor-El a dit:


> Ok mais mon but est qu'il y ai une réelle différence avec mon matos actuel



Ton *souhait* est qu'il y ait une réelle différence avec ton matos actuel. 

Pour du traitement de photos en raw, ou bien pourvues en pixels, ou encore pour de la compression/conversion vidéo, le gain sera flagrant oui. 
Pour apprécier la différence en termes de secondes, tu as des benchs qui existent. 

Pour le web et la bureautique, rien de révolutionnaire non. 

Si tu te sens pas limité par ta machine actuelle, aucune raison de changer... 
Moi j'ai renouvellé mon powermac G5 biproc parce que je commencais à en avoir marre de ramer avec aperture ... et que je savais que ca serait plus possible quand j'aurais acheté mon D800 ... 
Il datait de ... 2004 ...


----------



## Markstark (30 Octobre 2012)

Il y a une chose que je viens de lire sur le site d'Apple même et qui me laisse plutôt perplexe...... 

Ils annoncent sur la partie du Mac mini que le système thunderbolt génère tellement de débit qu'il supporterai à lui seul la possibilité de faire tourner 2 écrans..... :/ une chose que je ne saisi pas trop la...

Dixit eux :
"La technologie Thunderbolt intégrée au Mac mini est dune rapidité phénoménale. Elle dispose de deux canaux 10 Gbit/s pour le transfert de données. Ce qui est jusquà 12 fois plus rapide que par FireWire 800 et jusquà 20 fois plus rapide que par USB 2. Au-delà de la vitesse, Thunderbolt vous offre des capacités dextension sans précédent. Vous pouvez brancher en série jusquà six appareils Thunderbolt  y compris deux écrans Apple Thunderbolt Display  sur un même port. Et comme Thunderbolt est basé sur la technologie DisplayPort, les appareils Mini DisplayPort comme lécran Apple LED Cinema Display sy connectent également."

Humm ??? Je suppose qu'il serai à capable à condition que les écrans soit en "thunderbolt"...


----------



## vg93179 (1 Novembre 2012)

Markstark a dit:


> Il y a une chose que je viens de lire sur le site d'Apple même et qui me laisse plutôt perplexe......
> 
> Ils annoncent sur la partie du Mac mini que le système thunderbolt génère tellement de débit qu'il supporterai à lui seul la possibilité de faire tourner 2 écrans..... :/ une chose que je ne saisi pas trop la...
> 
> ...



Qu'au moins un puisse assurer le chainage thunderbolt pour ... brancher le second via le thunderbolt répété (ca peut alors être du displayport ... )


----------



## Dor-El (5 Décembre 2012)

Du coup j'ai pris le Mac Mini i7 2,3 GhZ.

Pensez-vous que je vais quand même gagné en performances au niveau du processeur par rapport à mon iMac Intel Core 2 Duo 2,66 GHz de 2008 ?

Merci


----------



## Dor-El (6 Décembre 2012)

up    .


----------



## vg93179 (7 Décembre 2012)

Dor-El a dit:


> Du coup j'ai pris le Mac Mini i7 2,3 GhZ.
> 
> Pensez-vous que je vais quand même gagné en performances au niveau du processeur par rapport à mon iMac Intel Core 2 Duo 2,66 GHz de 2008 ?
> 
> Merci



Cela vaut il la peine de te répondre ?


----------



## Th__72 (7 Décembre 2012)

http://browser.primatelabs.com/mac-benchmarks

3686 pour l'iMac
10702 pour le MacMini

Je pense que c'est suffisamment explicite :mouais:


----------



## king péa (14 Décembre 2012)

Hello,

as-tu fait cette configuration bi-écran tout compte fait ?
moi je compte brancher un 27" dell avec un adaptateur Mini DP vers DP, et un 24" sur le port Hdmi.

seulement pour faire de la PAO, la carte vidéo sera t-elle à la hauteur pour gerer une telle surface d'affichage.
j'avais branché un mac mini 2010 sur un 30" dell par le display port, et je trouvais que le déplacement des fenêtres avait tendance à faire un peu ramer la video ...

tu as un retour sur ton utilisation ?

merci


----------



## NightWalker (18 Décembre 2012)

king péa a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> as-tu fait cette configuration bi-écran tout compte fait ?
> moi je compte brancher un 27" dell avec un adaptateur Mini DP vers DP, et un 24" sur le port Hdmi.
> ...



ça tombe bien, il y a une promo en ce moment sur le 27" Dell. 
Voir les actus du jour de MacGé


----------



## Dor-El (1 Janvier 2013)

Personnellement les 21,5" me vont parfaitement, j'ai seulement un problème d'étalonage.

En effet sur le moniteur branché en DVI le profil natif est correct en revanche sur celui en HDMI ça ne convient pas, et je n'arrive pas à faire l'étalonnage avec l'outil fourni par Apple dans les préférences.

Pourtant c'est les deux même moniteurs.


----------



## labonres (16 Mars 2013)

BONJOUR
je suis interresse pour mettre 2 ecran 27 en chainage sur le mac mini fin 2012 pour garder la resolution 2560/1440 sur les deux ecrans 
je ne trouve pas des ecrans qui gere ca a part les apple, quelqu un peut m aider ?
parce que si j en branche un en thunderbolt / display port je serai en 2560/1440
et si j en branche un en hdmi  je serai en 1980/1200 max
quelqu un a t il branche 2 ecrans 27 sur son mac mini ??
merci


----------

